
Julian Assange says he will 'accept arrest' on Friday if UN rules against him - situationista
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/feb/04/julian-assange-wikileaks-arrest-friday-un-investigation
======
chrisbennet
I wonder what the chances are that he didn't already know the outcome _before_
he said he would accept arrest? I think he said this only once he already knew
the verdict.

------
rurounijones
Cue a lot of US politicking

